

Apple is as “boring” as it's always been - anderzole
http://www.tuaw.com/2015/01/26/apple-is-as-boring-as-its-always-been/

======
Someone1234
> If anything, Apple's position as a "boring" company is the result of
> adhering to a business philosophy rarely prized in Silicon Valley, a
> philosophy which values finished products that ship by the millions over
> unfinished futuristic prototypes which are more likely to take up space in
> tech blog headlines than on store shelves.

They're ignoring the iWatch/Apple Watch which is exactly that, and unfinished
futuristic prototype that was announced in September 2014 and isn't set for
release until some undisclosed time in "early 2015" (as of today, it is not
out yet, no release date either).

And I know full well that a bunch of fanboys (like the article author) are
going to justify it by "well Apple wanted to get Watch Kit into developer's
hands!" and you know what, that's fine, but it still discredited the article's
point that Apple only announces hardware they're actually ready to sell.

------
IanDrake
Yeah, it was pretty boring when they announced the iphone. Hardly anyone
talked about it.

